# Mixing EO's and FO's?



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been soaping for about a year now, with any success I've had thanks to this site. I've not seen this addressed before, and maybe it's a definite no-n0, but is it possible to put both essential oil and fragrance oil in one batch of soap?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I've never heard not too. I think you'd have to measure them separately - doesn't it require different concentrations with EO versus FO?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No problem at all. I do it all the time.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I do it, too. No biggie. As for concentrations, you use what you use. Some things need more, some need less, it's not just an FO vs EO kind of thing. But if you would ordinarily use 5 oz of a certain FO for your batch of soap and 4 oz of a certain EO (just throwing numbers out there), if you decided to combine them because you think they'd smell nice together, you would NOT use 5 of the FO and 4 of the EO, but rather more like 2.5 and 2, adjusting as needed to get the scent that you want.


----------

